# Japanese ferry hits whale - 49 injured



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

A high speed Japanese ferry (Boa) has collided to what is believed to be a whale today, injuring 49 people, 13 seriously. (0900 GMT)

The ferry was near the city of Kagoshima, on the southern island of Kyushu.

7 most seriously injured passengers taken off. Ferry immobile, remaining passengers still on board.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/asia-pacific/4893370.stm

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

*Japenese Ferry hits whale*

How is the whale ?


----------



## Coastie (Aug 24, 2005)

Strange that, that was going to be my question.


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

And his brothers and sisters by the sounds of the quote from the ferry operator "numerous collisions occur between shipping and whales".

At least the Japs do enjoy their fresh whale meat!

Rushie


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Do they call it road kill.??
John


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

A few years back I was driving across the Brecon Beacons and I made a remark about the sheep on the road and that some would become road kill, my uncle who lived in the area said they wont be on the road long as they will be in a Paki restaurant tonight as a curry and rice.
John.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I am amazed there is not more accidents through hitting whales. But with some species close to extinction due to mans greed, they will not be hit much longer. But a container falling off a ship can do some damage as well. By the way John, a ten year old boy here in the UK has been taken to court for calling his friend the shortened P word as it is considered racist. Just thought I would mention it. David


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi Pompeyfan...another season of going down to the nail..!

I think the incident also shows how easy it is to immobilise one of the newer generations of "plastic" ferries. God forbid if a Fast Cat hit a stray container full-on in the middle of the North Sea!

Cheers,
Rushie


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Yes, Rushie, going down to the nail by the looks of it. Not too sure if my ticker can take it if we have to win our last game to stay up?!. As for containers, yes, if a Fast Cat hit a container or any other large object casualties could be massive, but it is still a safe way to travel. The percentage of hitting one of these things is pretty low at present I would have thought?. David


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Some of these comments seem a bit zenophobic to me though there does seem to be a kind of crude poetic justice about this particular case. 

No excuse for the sheep quip though! I once encountered the distressing sight of an accident involving a flock of pregnant ewes that had escaped from a field in Rutland. A speeding lorry had ploughed into them and about 20 ewes had been splattered all over the road. The road was closed off and a number of lorry drivers and policemen were vomiting at the sight of it. Not really something to joke about.

Brian


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

In the 60's I had a friend who was working on one of the Bugsier Salvage tugs, and they were going across the Atlantic Ocean to New York, I think they were going to tow the old "Hannseatic" back to Germany.

On the way over the tug hit a large whale, and he had the photo's of the whale stuck fast to the bow of the tug, there was plenty of detail in the photo's, and they were gruesome.

Frank


----------



## R.Philip Griffin (Jan 16, 2006)

I heard that Savill's "Karamea" hit a whale fair and square in the Red Sea, and carried it to Aden [bunker port]. It fell off when stopping for the pilot. In the current situation with the Jap ferry, perhaps the Japenese God is telling them to leave these speccy animals alone. Grifmar


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

David ,thats because of the stupid judge or court even taking the case. The word Paki was used by many of the military along side the Pakistani soldier and they did not think it was racist. 
And Brian you need to do some growing up,and wake up to whats going on in the world with humans who are being slaughtered like sheep.
John.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

any thought being given that it might of been a kamikazi whale


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

They cannot accuse the Japanese today of having harpooned another minky....

Let's hope the passengers are alright.


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

glad to see theres a bit for everybody here,save the whales,paki,s sheep on the roads,high speed cats, even pompys last match,david what will you do if heven forbid,your team goes all the way down,i mean conference league,or is that considered swearing


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I will still carry on going Dom whatever league we are in. I am not a fair weather supporter or one that only supports a team that is doing well like some fashion item. We went all the way down to the old fourth division once and climbed back. So if we go down, we will be back. David


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Pheonix rose from the ashes. so did west ham and so can Pompey!! (leave a pint behing the bar for you David)...LOl


----------



## billmaca (Jan 14, 2006)

Which tack was the whale on did he have right of way?Pompey seem's to allway's had good followers even back in the 60's did'nt like the ted that reshaped my nose in the Airballoon pub on new years eve 61/62 though 


Slainte Billy


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the pint billyboy. Sorry you had a bad time in 61/62 billmaca. Never heard of the pub you mention. David


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Nothing for you to worry about Pompeyfan...I'm a Walsall fan...so I'll be drinking heavily for the next few weeks.!

Rushie


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

What happened with Paul Merson Rushie?. He had a great season with us when we were promoted. My granddaughter loved him as did all Pompey fans, so we were upset when he went to Walsall. Perhaps being manager was too soon for him, but he was certainly well liked by the younger players at Pompey who learned a lot from him. Hopefully we will pull out of it, but I am not banking on it. We will both be drinking a lot before the end of season?!. My granddaughter and I came up to Walsall a few seasons ago. Nice little stadium. David


----------



## peter lewis (Dec 13, 2004)

im shocked that with the amount of members that there hasnt been a greater responce i was on a texaco tanker in the early 80s when we hit a whale it was inpaled on the bulbous bow not a nice site it must be a regular thing that ships hit something


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

billmaca said:


> Which tack was the whale on did he have right of way?Pompey seem's to allway's had good followers even back in the 60's did'nt like the ted that reshaped my nose in the Airballoon pub on new years eve 61/62 though
> 
> 
> Slainte Billy


I used the "Air baloon" pub in that era mate. we used to be moored at twyford wharf. first pint in the yacht, then the rudmore cellars, the lord raglan and then the air baloon. drunken days they were. (Thumb)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

the whale was towed to tokyo where it is being sold on the ginza for 30€ a sliced,after sientific examination that is.the japanese fishing industry is considering replacing the whaling fleet with high speed cats. no passengers.pompy fans are expected to hold thier breath till the last match,if poss.chickens in the uk are expected to do the same


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

dom said:


> the whale was towed to tokyo where it is being sold on the ginza for 30€ a sliced,after sientific examination that is.the japanese fishing industry is considering replacing the whaling fleet with high speed cats. no passengers.pompy fans are expected to hold thier breath till the last match,if poss.chickens in the uk are expected to do the same


Was about to ask you something about chicks holding their breath... but... forgotten the question now... must be having a sensual moment Dom... LOL (Thumb)


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*



billyboy said:


> Was about to ask you something about chicks holding their breath... but... forgotten the question now... must be having a sensual moment Dom... LOL (Thumb)


must be to stpop themselves laughing,or crying. (Whaaa)


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Pompeyfan,

Merson went the same way as the whale...!

Got sacked by us 3 months ago....played 1 game for Tamworth and has retired. Apparently he's opening up a whale meat distribution business and repairing Fast Cats as a hobby..!

Cheers,

Rushie


----------



## Tmac1720 (Jun 24, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> David ,thats because of the stupid judge or court even taking the case. The word Paki was used by many of the military along side the Pakistani soldier and they did not think it was racist.
> And Brian you need to do some growing up,and wake up to whats going on in the world with humans who are being slaughtered like sheep.
> John.


Whoa there John, I think your comment to Brian is a tad over the top verging on the insulting. He was simply making a point about a terrible sight he witnessed. Let's get our facts into proportion here if humans are being slaughtered like sheep it's because other humans are doing it. I don't know Brian and have never met him but from his profile I would hazard a guess he is fully grown up and well aware of the events going on in the world. Considering the state of this sh1t world sheep probably could make a better job of running it than the politically correct idiots who actually do.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

Just to add to the start of this thread, the Japanese ferry we are talking about is one of the Boeing Jet Hydrofoils similar to the one that was seen at Tower Bridge - on the London Ostend run.
Also seen racing between Hong Kong and Macau, B&I on the Irish Sea, The med and Canadian coast, along with a military variant.
Impressive craft


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks David....that's more like the info I was after...!

Next time a whale get's hit I'm just going to report it to the RSPCA.! (egg) 

Rushie.


----------



## david smith (Apr 30, 2004)

The ferry was the B&I boeng jetfoil Cu na Mara until 1982 when she went to Japan as the Ginga


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

japan is going to make a case for commercial whale [do you fish ;hunt ]will they use high speed cats.


----------



## Lanaud (Jun 14, 2004)

Things that will happen... Sad, but life goes on...

A 45 ton Common Whale wound up here in montreal last week impales on the bow of dutch ship. They surely picked it up wayyyyyyyyyyy before Quebec City...

Sad, but what can be done


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

whales being much slower than dolphins have a great bigger chanch of being hit by ships,also their sonar is on a diferent frequency and may not be able to pick up a ships vibrations enabling them to dive or move out the way


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

If Japan makes a case for hunting whale as you say Dom, what are they going to eat when they hunt them to extinction?. Last time on Pride of Bilbao and talking to the wildlife officer, some species are close to extinction now. Ships won't be able to hit them of course, but what a tragedy if mans greed makes another creature extinct?. That will still leave containers floating around that fall off ships. So will they be hunted next hoping to steal the contents, or do they leak like a sieve thus spoiling the contents?!. Mind you, if we don't control our food supply on this planet and hunt everything to extinction not caring about the next generation, there will not be anything to put into containers. Well, nothing to eat anyway?!. David


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Thank God for Pot Noodles...!


----------



## tell (Feb 12, 2005)

rushie said:


> A high speed Japanese ferry (Boa) has collided to what is believed to be a whale today, injuring 49 people, 13 seriously. (0900 GMT)
> 
> The ferry was near the city of Kagoshima, on the southern island of Kyushu.
> 
> ...


most of the injuries were caused in a mad rush to cut themselves a few steaks (Thumb)


----------



## John.H.Clark (Apr 20, 2007)

It was Coptic in Jan 1959, I still have a fuzzy photo taken over the bow. It was a whale shark, world's largest fish but a filter feeder, with the distinctive spots of their kind. It was about 45 ft measured around the bow and killed immediately. People who saw it happen said dolphins where chasing it. We had to go astern to get it off the bow. Ther was no serious question of doing anything with the body, we were bound for Trincomalee, hardly a museam spot but also being a shark it had a mainly cartilige frame rather than bone so little would have survived several days on the deck of old Coptic ( the sister ship of Karamea ) It is possible that something similar happened to Karamea but I think there is more likely to be a muddle 

regards

John 

QUOTE=R.Philip Griffin;50890]I heard that Savill's "Karamea" hit a whale fair and square in the Red Sea, and carried it to Aden [bunker port]. It fell off when stopping for the pilot. In the current situation with the Jap ferry, perhaps the Japenese God is telling them to leave these speccy animals alone. Grifmar[/QUOTE]


----------



## william dillon (Jun 9, 2005)

Santos said:


> How is the whale ?


The Whale has been eaten, in the interests of scientific research you understand !!!!!(Jester)


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Anyone have the name of the ferry???


----------



## Tony Breach (Jun 15, 2005)

Sorry folks, just got David Smith's on GINGA


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

We worry about whales facing extinction, but if it was the other way round and man facing extinction I think the whales would probably feel quite relieved.


----------

